# Reciclando el svi3205B de un Technics SU-A808



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola tengo este componente y encontré un esquema sobre él :

Sería muy complicado de ensamblar? Porque hay cosas que no entiendo, como no está montado en una imagen como placa me lío con la maraña de resistencias y condensadores. Se podría hacer un esquema con algún software para aclararme? Y si a alguien le interesa aquí tiene el diagrama de montaje.

Tengo una duda con svi3205B veo que tiene dos canales sino veo mal, voy bien? Tengo el amplificador Technics sin solución posible y el svi intacto y me gustaría aprovecharlo pero en mi amplificador tiene 4 canales de audio porque éste svi de la imagen tiene solo dos salidas de audio siendo el mismo de la imagen ? Ésta es mi duda, gracias compañeros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola tengo este componente y encontré un esquema sobre él :
> 
> Sería muy complicado de ensamblar? Porque hay cosas que no entiendo, como no está montado en una imagen como placa me lio con la maraña de resistencias y condensadores. Se podría hacer un esquema con algún software para aclararme?


Eso que estás viendo ya es un diagrama realizado con software  , todo lo que está dentro del rectángulo negro es el IC
Resistencias y condensadores *no *se pueden simplificar en un diagrama


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Yo me refiero hacerlo así, mira te pongo un ejemplo, solo como ejemplo:

Con la imagen que te pongo me aclaro mejor que con esa maraña de resistencias y condensadores etc. Ten en cuenta que soy novato. Jeje tengo transformador que saca en alterna 37 37 37 37 y 11, 2 que estaba este modulo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Yo me refiero hacerlo así, mira te pongo un ejemplo, solo como ejemplo:
> 
> Con la imagen que te pongo me aclaro mejor que con esa maraña de resistencias y condensadores etc. Ten en cuenta que soy novato. Jeje tengo transformador que saca en alterna 37 37 37 37 y 11, 2 que estaba este modulo.


Lo que estás pidiendo es el diseño de la *PCB* (*P*rinted *C*ircuit *B*oard) de ese circuito y se supone que la diseñes tu
Hay programas de diseño asistido por computadora que colaboran con el proceso

*Edit:*

¿ Que STK es el que tienes ?


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Gracias Fogonazo, no sabría explicarlo mejor que tu, éste módulo es un svi3205B. Lo tengo ahí parado y no se que hacer con él.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo no sabría explicarlo mejor que tu. este modulo es un svi3205B. Lo tengo hay parado y no se que hacer con el.


¿ Y la placa original ?, ¿ Que le pasó ?


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Es de un amplificador technics al que se le rompió el interruptor y hacia amagos, le quite el interruptor y conecte tres cables directos lo enchufe al enchufe y ya no hizo nada, ni enciende ni nada murió vamos.... Lo lleve a reparar y me dijeron que me comprara otro. Se ve que se rompió otro modulo que lleva que es el corazón de la fuente y desde entonces el amplificador ya no sirve ni para adorno. Le fui sacando piezas como resistencias y condensadores para otros proyectos, lo tengo como despiece. El modulo de corazon de la fuente es éste: Gracias Fogonazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2020)

Y no conservaste la plaqueta original dónde estaba montado ?


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Si esta toda la placa entera pero le faltan un monton de resistencias y condensadores que fui sacando, le quite hasta el puente de diodos para otros proyectos casi imposible rearmarlo todo, me comentaron que por 170 € tenia uno igual de segunda mano este lo tengo de adorno


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Si esta toda la placa entera pero le faltan un monton de resistencias y condensadores que fui sacando, le quite hasta el puente de diodos casi imposible rearmarlo todo, y me comentaron que por 170 € tenia uno igual de segunda mano y lo tengo de adorno



​


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

Ya ves... No se que tipo de tecnicos rondan por aqui pero creo que ni se molestaron en intentar repararlo pienso yo, igual me equivoco, es mi humilde opinion. Vete a saber vieron que ese modulo tiene todos los componentes en smd y me dijeron comprate otro. Rece para que tuviera reparacion pero no. Vete a saber Fogonazo y DOSMETROS.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2020)

Si tienes la placa original y el SVI aún respira, siempre la puedes rearmar con nuevos componentes apoyándote del manual de servicio del amplificador, en dicho manual están los valores de los componentes.


----------



## josee (Mar 29, 2020)

El manual es este, aquí lo tengo vía online: TECHNICS SU-A808 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download., la placa es original y seguro está intacta, el problema va a ser que es mucho para mi intentar hacer lo que me estas diciendo de mirar los componentes etc. Soy un novato jeje, Muchas gracias SKYFALL.

Hola, mira éste es el svi el diagrama, por donde empiezo? Sabré hacerlo funcionar con vuestra ayuda o mejor lo dejo como está? Necesitaría de vuestra paciencia y sabiduría y mucha pero mucha paciencia por vuestra parte, no se si atreverme a intentarlo.

Hay algún *PCB* (*P*rinted *C*ircuit *B*oard compatible para éste svi? Me resultaría mas facil de montar. Mil gracias compañeros.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 2, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola, mira éste es el svi el diagrama, por donde empiezo? Sabré hacerlo funcionar con vuestra ayuda o mejor lo dejo como está? Necesitaría de vuestra paciencia y sabiduría y mucha pero mucha paciencia por vuestra parte, no se si atreverme a intentarlo.
> 
> Hay algún *PCB* (*P*rinted *C*ircuit *B*oard compatible para éste svi? Me resultaría mas facil de montar. Mil gracias compañeros.


Hola josee, ahí ya tienes los que necesitas, en el mensaje 670 publicaste el esquema necesario, lo que debes hacer es plasmar ese diagrama en el circuito impreso con ayuda de algún programa de diseño de PCB, puede ser pcb wizard o el que escojas.

En el caso más arcaico puedes recurrir al método de diseño sobre una hoja cuadriculada y luego pasar el diseño a la placa de impreso virgen con marcador indeleble, opciones hay varias debes explorar la que mejor se te acomode.


----------



## josee (Abr 2, 2020)

En mi caso lo haria con papel y lapiz ya que no se manejar el pc wizard, y lo haria en placa perforadas. Si lo hago en placa perforada seria lo correcto?

Otra duda que tengo es necesita reles a la salida de cada altavoz si o si? Y donde pone uh en lo que parece una bobina tampoco se lo que es. Si tengo mas dudas puedo preguntar?

Muchas gracias SKYFALL.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 2, 2020)

josee dijo:


> En mi caso lo haria con papel y lapiz ya que no se manejar el pc wizard, y lo haria en placa perforadas. Si lo hago en placa perforada seria lo correcto?
> 
> Otra duda que tengo es necesita reles a la salida de cada altavoz si o si? Y donde pone uh en lo que parece una bobina tampoco se lo que es. Si tengo mas dudas puedo preguntar?
> 
> Muchas gracias SKYFALL.


Ese rele que se ve a la salida es un rele de doble contacto normalmente abierto (RL1), cada contacto independiente abre cada canal a la salida del integrado, el mismo SVI tiene su propio retardo al encendido y al apagado para eliminar los clicks y pops que se puedan presentar en esas maniobras. 

Si lo quieres montar en placa perforada no hay problema para empezar.


----------



## josee (Abr 3, 2020)

Perfecto SKYFALL tonces sino pongo reles no pasa nada? y la otra duda y donde pone uh son inductores al aire?

Muchas gracias.



SKYFALL dijo:


> Ese rele que se ve a la salida es un rele de doble contacto normalmente abierto (RL1), cada contacto independiente abre cada canal a la salida del integrado, el mismo SVI tiene su propio retardo al encendido y al apagado para eliminar los clicks y pops que se puedan presentar en esas maniobras.
> 
> Si lo quieres montar en placa perforada no hay problema para empezar.


Se me pasó decirte que el mismo amplificador lleva 2 relés que imagino que aún vivirán. Y los inductores o bobinitas al aire también las tengo en el amplificador, lo que no sé de valor en uh serán.
9
Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 3, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Perfecto SKYFALL tonces sino pongo reles no pasa nada? y la otra duda y donde pone uh son inductores al aire?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Si en el diagrama aparecen los relés, entonces TIENES QUE colocar los réles.


----------



## josee (Abr 3, 2020)

Vale vale, jeje tengo los del equipo puestos aun, los inductores aprovecho los que trae el amplificador? Los inductores (creo se llaman asi) vi por ebay, serviran estos: 10pcs 12T 0.6uh-1.7uh Adjustable High-Frequency Ferrite Core Inductor.MAEK | eBay. Ya te digo nunca he tratado con reles ni inductores.

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia SKYFALL.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 3, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Vale vale, jeje tengo los del equipo puestos aun, los inductores aprovecho los que trae el amplificador? Los inductores (creo se llaman asi) vi por ebay, serviran estos: 10pcs 12T 0.6uh-1.7uh Adjustable High-Frequency Ferrite Core Inductor.MAEK | eBay. Ya te digo nunca he tratado con reles ni inductores.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu paciencia SKYFALL.


Si, puedes utilizar los mismos que trae el amplificador, y si es mas practico puedes usar también el relé que trae el amplificador para dejarlo igual al diagrama que estas trabajando.


----------



## josee (Abr 4, 2020)

Este trae dos reles quite los que están mas cerca de las salidas de altavoces, aparte trae otros cuantos reles más para otras funciones, pues ya tengo los dos reles, que me dices de los inductores? Pide inductores de 0.7uh para medirlos con multimetro creo que no se puede compro los de ebay? Voy a ver si me sale el diagrama en una hoja echa a mano y no perderme. Como ya dije soy un novato yo estoy acostumbrado a montar tdas 2822 y integrados sencillos, este proyecto se me queda un poco grande.

Gracias de nuevo SKYFALL, un placer.

No soy capaz de manejar el pcb wizard y a mano lo unico que consigo es hacerlo igual que esta en el esquema. Aunque tenga que cablearlo o con puentes lo intentare todo.  .

saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Este trae dos reles quite los que están mas cerca de las salidas de altavoces, aparte trae otros cuantos reles más para otras funciones, pues ya tengo los dos reles, que me dices de los inductores? Pide inductores de 0.7uh para medirlos con multimetro creo que no se puede compro los de ebay? Voy a ver si me sale el diagrama en una hoja echa a mano y no perderme. Como ya dije soy un novato yo estoy acostumbrado a montar tdas 2822 y integrados sencillos, este proyecto se me queda un poco grande.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo SKYFALL, un placer.


Usa los inductores que ya tienes, si estaban trabajando con el integrado en un equipo Technics comercial, si o si te van a funcionar.


----------



## josee (Abr 4, 2020)

Usare los que ya tiene el amplificador, gracias SKIFALL.

Hola mira he estado mirando datashell y no me aclaro, en el diagrama me pide los diodos ma4074mta, otro ma165ta y un transistor 2sc3940a dejo una imagen por si me sirve algun componente del mismo amplificador que sea igual para aprovechar los componentes. El transistor lo he comprado de aqui que me llegue pasaran meses. Este es uno de los diodos el ma165ta y el ma4074mta no lo encuentro por ebay.









						MA165 PANASONIC Orig Diodo X21S4TL TC21S4RL/TX14S4TL/TC14S4RL ref D861 MA165  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para MA165 PANASONIC Orig Diodo X21S4TL TC21S4RL/TX14S4TL/TC14S4RL ref D861 MA165 están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				




Mil gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2020)

En la tarjeta del amplificador deben estar los componentes que necesitas, el diagrama que estas construyendo es en gran medida similar al de la aplicación de Technics, guíate del layout del PCB para saber cuál te sirve en cada parte.


----------



## josee (Abr 7, 2020)

Muchas gracias SKYFALL eso hare, aun tardare un tiempo en construirlo pero bueno, ya os lo mostrare en fotos, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Dado que aquel tema trataba sobre diagramas internos para su reparación interna o para su recreación y ésto es solo un reciclado , entonces para no desvirtuar lo he separado.

Saludos !


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola gracias DOSMETROS, una duda que tengo antes de poner los reles, mis reles son de 6 pines me sirven estos,? Porque no se como conectarlos. 

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

Buscale los datasheet , aunque mayormente en uno de los costados tienen el diagrama de conexión !

Fijate aqui por ejemplo :















						Rele en serie para un equipo de sonido
					

disculpa por molestarlos pero necesito su ayuda sobre un equipo de sonido que me lo trajo un cliente de marca jvc modelo ca - c 55 bk hi-fi que se le quemo




					www.yoreparo.com


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Entendido DOSMETROS gracias. Este es. no pone nada de conexion. A prueba y error . Segun voy investigando encontre el esquema del rele por su nombre hice una captura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2020)

josee dijo:


> no pone nada de conexion. A prueba y error


    
Usá un tester!!! Donde *si dá continuidad* es el par de contactos NC, donde *no dá continuidad* es el par NA y donde *mide resistencia* es la bobina.


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Muy bueno Dr.zoigberd lo are a ver que me dice el multimetro cuando me llegue el mio se averio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

A ver ... puse *OSA-SH-224DM3* datasheet en Gugl 🤷‍♂️ :



			https://ar.mouser.com/datasheet/2/418/NG_DS_OSA_series_relay_data_sheet_E_0411-124867.pdf


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Vale tengo que conectarlo a los dos pines del lado derecho, voy bien? Muchas gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

Derecho de cómo tu lo tienes en la mano y lo estás viendo ?


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Me referia mirando el datashit que pones en el post donde pone terminal assignment.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

Los dos de la izquierda son bobina , los dos de la derecha arriba un interruptor , los dos de la derecha abajo el otro interruptor


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Perfecto, entonces uso uno de los interruptores es asi? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

Claro , y la bobina para accionarlo


----------



## josee (Abr 10, 2020)

Ok genial DOSMETROS muchas gracias. Un abrazo.

Hola, aun no lo he probado este rele indica 24 voltios Este rele es capaz de funcionar a 12 voltios? Si el svi va con 49,5 voltios tendré que alimentar de alguna manera los reles reduciendo el voltaje.

Tengo una duda con el svi, donde dice AC det hay que alimentarlo con Voltaje en ac?, Muchas gracias. Saludos

Hola, el circuito no me funciona, sera por el ac det que hay que introducirle voltaje? Muchas gracias compañeros.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2020)

Buenas, lo que puedes hacer es buscar en google el SVI por imágenes y en los esquemas que salgan te fijas de donde viene la señal que va a la detección de AC.

No sé si en el datasheet hay esquema o indicaciones. Estoy con el móvil y no lo puedo ver.


----------



## josee (Abr 25, 2020)

No encuentro esquema del svi por google, solo veo el svi en venta y poco mas, de todas formas subi una imagen del circuito donde saque el svi, pero no veo nada en el circuito que haga referencia, lo tienes en post mas atras. Como hago para saber como funciona el ac det?

Edito: encontre esto que adjunto, pero no se si es con corriente continua o ac (alterna).

Gracias pinchavalvulas. Un abrazo.

Referente a los reles parece que funcionan con 18 voltios porque se escucha un clip. Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2020)

En la última imagen que has subido te lo pone, AC det (detección)- AC 2V es decir que 2 V de corriente alterna (AC )

Subo esquema de Technics SUV560 que su etapa de potencia es el SVI 3205 para que veas de donde salen los 2V.
En este caso está tomada de la salida del secundario aislado de 1,7V AC del transformador de alimentación.


----------



## josee (Abr 25, 2020)

No logro ver los 2voltios en el esquema, de donde saco 2voltios en ac si el transformador me da 50v ya rectificados, me puedes explicar para torpes como consigo 2v. Mil gracias un placer Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2020)

No será la tensión de filamento del display fluo verde ?


----------



## josee (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola DOSMETROS me quieres decir que es para alimentar un display? En este caso no hay display, no hace falta entrarle 2voltios he entendido bien? Toy torpe en estas cosas. Gracias un placer. Saludos.

Edito: a lo referente a los reles con unos 18v  parece que hacen un raidito se ve que abre y cierra cuando alimento la bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2020)

No no , digo que para el display VFD  del equipo , creo que usaba 2V de alterna para filamentos , quizás lo tomaría de ahí ¿?


----------



## josee (Abr 25, 2020)

No lo se DOSMETROS, puede que en otro equipo alimente con 2v un display pero en este equipo donde saque el svi no lleva display, entonces dejo sin alimentar el ac det? Creo que estamos hablando el mismo idioma , no? A ver si logro hacer funcionar este svi, aun me faltan por llegar componentes con esto del virus las piezas llegan por cuenta gotas, aun tardare en ponerlo en marcha. Gracias compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2020)

Ni idea si anda o no anda con los 2Vac  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 25, 2020)

Lo primero, veo que a la hora de diseñar aparatos se complican mucho (será para ganarse el pan).
Se ve según el esquema en bloques que eso (AC detec ese ) va al bloque de mute.
Y veo que en el esquema en la patilla 8 de SVI indica 0V.


----------



## josee (Abr 25, 2020)

Entiendo que si indica cero, no hara falta alimentar con voltaje en ac, disculpad tanta pregunta pero el que no sabe, es como si fuera ciego.

De momento no lo voy a subir al foro porque estoy a la espera de los componentes y por lo que veo, va para largo. Cuando lo tenga todo funcionando lo subire al foro por si a alguien le sirve y coge ideas. Muchas gracias a este maravilloso foro, un placer compañeros.

Cuando tenga todos los componentes y armado todo os dire para que sirve el ac det, de momento a esperar material. Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Abr 28, 2020)

Ayer me llegaron los dos condensadores para alimentar el svi, que necesita v+ y v-.

Después de mucho leer y leer ya se como hacerlo, con éste diagrama puedo sacar voltaje negativo y positivo. Cuando tenga todo funcionando ya subiré fotos aun sigo esperando materiales. Muchas gracias a todos, saludines.


----------



## josee (May 4, 2020)

Hola gente del foro, un saludo a todos. Tengo una duda de conexionado con un transformador de la imagen, este tiene tap central en el secundario? Como pone dos ceros es lo que no entiendo, es para alimentar un amplificador con tap central. Y el primario el cable neutro va a 0 y el cable de fase va a 230 voltios verdad? Vivo en España aqui tenemos 230v









						Transformador Alimentacion 18V+18Vac 1,0Amp  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para Transformador Alimentacion 18V+18Vac 1,0Amp están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				




Muchas gracias a todos un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2020)

Es mejor que eso, tiene dos secundarios.
Así puedes tener uno de 18+18V 1A si los conectas en serie o bien uno de 18V 2A si los conectas en paralelo.
Para conectarlos en serie unes un pin de cada secundario y mides en los otros dos, si te da 0 está mal, si te da 36V está bien
Para conectar en paralelo al revés, unse un pin con un pin y si da 0 en los otros dos entonces los puedes unir.

Es indiferente que conectes a 0 y que a 230V, si giras el enchufe estará al revés de como estaba antes.


----------



## josee (May 4, 2020)

Muchas gracias scooter antes medire para saber lo que hago. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2020)

Cuando conectes el secundario en serie verifica que tengas los 36Vac , si te diera 0 (cero)Vac tendrás que invertir las conexiones de uno de los bobinados.


----------



## josee (May 5, 2020)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS entoncen asi con esa conexion tendre 18v 0 18v para alimentar la fuente de cejas y por fin el amplificador de Dr Zoigberg ?? gracias de nuevo sois una maravilla de foro.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2020)

Si y si no otra conexión


----------



## josee (May 5, 2020)

Si 18 0 18 simplemente no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Si 18 0 18 simplemente no?


*¡ Debes probar !*

Si tienes 36V listo.
Pero si tienes 0V debes invertir *UNO *de los bobinados respecto del otro 

La otra posibilidad sería unir los terminales marcados *"0V"* entonces entre los terminales marcados *"18V"* tendrías *36V*

Los terminales unidos serían tu* GND*


----------



## josee (May 5, 2020)

Uno los dos terminales de 0 y gnd los unidos, perfecto Fogonazo muchas gracias. Si no me llega el que estoy esperando me va a tocar comprar este y solo necesito como he dicho 18 0 18. De todas formas con el tester ire midiendo. Segun como quede si no me llega el otro y compro este ya os dire como me a ido. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2020)

Con el tester solo no vale. Hay que unir por un punto los dos devanados y entonces estarán en fase o contrafase. Si mides de un secundario al otro sin unir debe de dar 0V en cualquier reposición.
Si es en fase dará 0V entre los dos terminales no Unidos y lo podrías unir para tener 18V 2A
Si está en contrafase está como tú quieres, entre los dos terminales no Unidos tendrás 36V y ya está.

Debería de estar bien marcado, pero por si acaso, entre un 0 y un 18 te debe de dar algún tipo de continuidad o resistencia y de cualquiera de esos dos puntos al otro devanado debe de tar circuito abierto.
Desde el otro bobinado hacia el primero lo mismo.


----------



## josee (May 5, 2020)

Deben de ir unidos deacuerdo are las pruebas gracias scooter.


----------



## josee (May 6, 2020)

Mi proposito es alimentar esta fuente 





						Fuente para preamplificador +15-15
					

Saludos amigos, les traigo una fuente para alimentar preamplificadores, sus voltajes de salida son +15v y -15v esta muy bien filtrada además esta probada y funciona a la perfección, dejo el PCB por si alguien quiere construirla. Saludos




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



de cejas99 que ya la tengo montada y con reguladores de 15v por eso de sacar 18 0 18v de este transformador para alimentar el amplificador de Dr. Zoidberg Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2020)

Si tenes reguladores de 15V no hace falta un trafo de 18+18. Con uno de 15+15 va bien por que una vez rectificada la tension de entrada a la fuente se va a 21+21V


----------



## josee (May 7, 2020)

Tambien tiene razon Dr.Zoidberg gracias, entonces me esperare un tiempo mas a que me llegue el transformador que pedi en marzo que viene de china,  si no llegara en este mes ya me busco uno de 15 15 v con el reembolso del otro trafo, con la locura del covid 19 no hay manera que lleguen las cosas y estoy de los reembolsos hasta las narices. Pero todos los trafos que veo son como el que presente de 18 18 son de la misma forma dos debanados. Y a ver si por fin logro hacer funcionar tu amplificador de auriculares Dr. Zoidberg. gracias de nuevo.


----------



## josee (May 8, 2020)

Hola de nuevo, hoy he montado la fuente con el transformador de 35 voltios con este equema. Para alimentar el svi con positivo y negativo Y en el puente de diodos midiendo me da los 35v en ac de la fuente pero al medir en continua midiendo en el medio y en los extremos me da 14 voltios? Y midiendo entre extremo y extremo me da 30 voltios? No lo entiendo, sera que ese esquema no sirve para sacar un voltaje positivo y negativo para el svi?

Mil gracias compañeros, un saludo.


----------



## josee (May 9, 2020)

Actualizo adelantos, ya hecho la fuente para el svi, dejo fotos, ahora saca los 50 voltios que necesito para el svi, el transformador que veis en la foto es el original del equipo aprovechado. He cogido dos ramales del transformador que da 35 voltios en ac. He puesto los condensadores en paralelo y ahora si saca el voltaje necesario. He cableado ya que lo hecho en una placa perforada. Un saludo.


----------



## sebsjata (May 9, 2020)

Pero que hiciste, porque lo desmantelados de esa forma, a lo mejor era una tontería y pudiste arreglarlo, pero bueno, lo hecho hecho está, con respecto a lo del AC_detec si o si debes de meter la señal de 2V AC si no los relés nunca te van a accionar, viendo el transformador es fácil agregarle unas cuantas vueltas  y vas midiendo hasta que te de 2V una de los estrenos lo conectas a GND y el otro lo conectas a AC_detec


----------



## josee (May 10, 2020)

Hola sebsjata este aparato lo lleve a reparar a dos sitios y me dijeron que no tenia solucion que me costaria mas que uno nuevo, lo de darle unas vueltas yo no se hacerlo por lo tanto no creo que pueda hacerlo funcionar, hay dos ramales que sacan 11,5 voltios en ac, se puede hacer de otra forma para conseguir 2 v ac sin darle unas vueltas al transformador? Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2020)

Los voltios para la detección de AC según el manual, se sacan del transformador y como tienes el original ...
Hay que revisar de donde se sacan según manual.

Se me ocurre que midas entre bobinas a ver que tienes. Me explico, tienes varios bobinados aislados para potencia y demás funciones del equipo. Mide entre terminal externo de unas y terminal externo de otra, a ver si hay algo y que te da.


----------



## josee (May 10, 2020)

El transformador entre sus pines saca segun manual 37 37 11,5 37 37 ac y comprobado por mi con el multimetro asi es, a mi meda 35 35 11,5 35 35, con esos 11,5 voltios ac me hice un puente de diodos con tres condensadores para alimentar a los reles, le quite una placa con diodos y resistencias al transformador esta placa traia un flex grueso que iba cerca al puente de diodos rectificadores y un rele, tambien salian 3 cables que accionaban el interruptor y en 1 delos cables trae el +b, pero no se mas del tema, quiza en esa placa saque los 2 voltios ac no lo se cierto. Pruebo con la placa? Gracias Pinchavaluvulas.

sebsjata, bastante pena me dio desmantelarlo ya que no pude salvarlo porque se escuchaba muy bien, cada vez que escucho una cancion que escuche en ese equipo cuando funcionaba se me cae el mundo encima y rabia por no a ver podido salvarlo me emociono inclusive. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2020)

Según esquema esa tensión de referencia se saca de una de las salidas de 37V AC.
A esa salida de 37V se le añade un divisor resistivo ( R529 + R535 ) para obtener la tensión.

Si no me he confundido, llevo treinta años sin hacer estos cálculos, la tensión sería unos 1,65V AC.



Si no es así ........


----------



## josee (May 10, 2020)

Ostis, si no veo mal tengo que ponerle 2 resistencias para obtener 1,65 voltios ac? Lo veo complicado no lo entiendo bien por eso te pregunto. Gracias por el trabajo que te has tomado Pinchavalvulas se agradece, un placer.

Edito: Voy a intentar ponerle la pcb con los diodos y resistencias que lleva y a medir a ver si saco ese 1,65v de casualidad. No creees? O comprando algun dispositivo que convierta 37 ac en 1,65v en ac no se.


----------



## sebsjata (May 10, 2020)

🤦‍♂️ que tonto fui, no había visto el diagrama, efectivamente un divisor de tensión desde los 37V en AC y listo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2020)

De casualidad no van a salir. Esas resistencias están en la placa del integrado SVI . . . y son las que hacen la "conversión" de los 37V a los 1,65V.

No es tan complicado, tienes que soldar dos resistencias en serie, la unión de las dos iría a la patilla 8 del IC y los estremos, el de la resistencia de 120K a los 37V y el extremo de la otra a masa.
Las resistencias tienen que ser de los valores escritos, no los del código de color del cuerpo.


----------



## josee (May 10, 2020)

Entendido Pinchavalvulas me quedo mas que claro, mejor explicado imposible, resistencias de 1/4w verdad? gracias sebsjata por colaborar un abrazo, voy a pedirlas y esperar un tiempo a que lleguen. Gracias de verdad. Voy actualizando conforme vaya avanzando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2020)

Sí, según listado de componentes son de 1/4 W.


----------



## Chucky2012 (May 10, 2020)

Buenas tardes, una de las cosas que solía hacer para reparar estos amplificadores, que les solía pasar algunas de estas cosas: llevaban algún STK que no se conseguía, la plaqueta estaba muy maltratada, pistas levantadas, faltantes de componentes, no se conseguía el manual de servicio, el restaurar y reparar la placa original era demasiado trabajoso ergo su costo lo hacía inviable, era: tratar de aislar toda la parte de la etapa de potencia del amplificador. Levantaba todos los componentes de esa parte y dejaba limpio el impreso. Luego le instalaba, dentro del gabinete una nueva plaqueta de algún amplificador integrado tipo TDA, STK, LM etc. Aprovechaba la parte de la fuente y la etapa de pre, desde donde tomaba la señal de audio. 
De ese modo, el amplificador quedaba funcionando y en algunos casos con mejores especificaciones que el original. Saludos


----------



## josee (May 11, 2020)

Hola Chucky2012 en mi caso no me dieron la opcion de aprovechar nada yo mismo voy a aprovechar la fuente y algunos componentes para mi que se estropeo la pastilla que es el corazon de la fuente y lleva componentes smd por eso me dijeron que me comprara otro que era muy caro y dificil de reparar. Una pena cuando me lo dijeron se me callo el mundo a los pies me dio pena y rabia de no poder salvar el equipo que lo tengo de adorno y mucho cariño.

Un saludo Chucky2012.


----------



## Chucky2012 (May 15, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola Chucky2012 en mi caso no me dieron la opcion de aprovechar nada yo mismo voy a aprovechar la fuente y algunos componentes para mi que se estropeo la pastilla que es el corazon de la fuente y lleva componentes smd por eso me dijeron que me comprara otro que era muy caro y dificil de reparar. Una pena cuando me lo dijeron se me callo el mundo a los pies me dio pena y rabia de no poder salvar el equipo que lo tengo de adorno y mucho cariño.
> 
> Un saludo Chucky2012.


Si, varios de los amplificadores de los 80s / vintage tienen sus complicaciones para reparalos.  No obstante, si es usted quien lo va a reparar, no creo que sea insalvable. Es distinto el caso de un técnico que cobre por el trabajo dado que debe hacerlo en un tiempo que le resulte rentable.
Si va a emprender el trabajo, mi consejo es que comience por tratar de conseguir el manual de servicio del amplificador, analizar el circuito, identificar las distintas etapas. Luego ver que partes están operativas. Eiemplo si la fuente funciona, si la parte de pre permite salvarla, etc. y por ultimo ver la posibilidad de adicionar un nuevo impreso de etapa de potencia, considerando para esto las tensiones disponibles de la fuente, si es o no fuente simétrica y algún punto más para elegir que integrado utilizar. Seguimos en contacto. Saludos


----------



## josee (May 19, 2020)

Lo que dije en anteriores post voy aprovechas la etapa de potencia y el transformador y armar una placa nueva con el diagrama que publique anteriormente, gracias por tu mensje se agradece, un saludo.

Hola foro, una duda.... Un rele puede accinarse con 14,50 voltios si el rele es de 24 voltios ? Gracias amigos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2020)

Será cuestión de que pruebes, si puede ser sin la tapa y observas si la presión ejercida es buena.
He leido en mas de un post del foro que se han usado relés con menos tensión sin problema,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

Probá !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola foro, una duda.... Un rele puede accinarse con 14,50 voltios si el rele es de 24 voltios ? Gracias amigos.


Los relay de 24 volts tienen una tension de activación (cierre) de 18.5V asi que te vas a quedar corto.
Lo mejor es buscar el datasheet y verificarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

Había un circuito con un capacitor estilo bootstrap que por un instante duplicaba la tensión de alimentación y accionaba el relé , luego éste se mantenía pegado con la baja tensión



josee dijo:


> Hola foro, una duda.... Un rele puede accinarse con 14,50 voltios si el rele es de 24 voltios ? Gracias amigos.



Los 14,50 son alterna ?


----------



## josee (Jun 25, 2020)

Probare y ya os comento que tal, los 14,50 son dc continua, los saco de un ramal del mismo transformador que da 11,50 voltios en alterna, me hice un puente de diodos y dos condensadores y saco 14,50 voltios continua. No se de que circuito me hablas DOSMETROS gracias. Voy a buscar el datashill a ver que dice. Igual tengo hasta suerte y funcionan.  Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2020)

En todos los relay de 24V que he visto el datasheet menciona a la tensión de activación entre el 75% y el 80% y la de desactivación es inferior al 30%...siempre de los 24V de bobina.


----------



## josee (Jun 25, 2020)

Queda claro que no voy a poder activarlo cuando llegue a casa buscare el datasheet y mirare si se puede accionar con ese voltaje aunque por lo que me dices parace que me voy a quedar corto.

Hay alguna solucion para aumentar el voltaje como comento DOSMETROS unos post más arriba? Aqui esta el enlace de datasheet que subio tan amablemente DOSMETROS



			https://ar.mouser.com/datasheet/2/418/NG_DS_OSA_series_relay_data_sheet_E_0411-124867.pdf
		

 no entiendo muy bien el data.

Gracias Dr.Zoigberg, saludos.


----------



## josee (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola compañeros, tengo dos dudas el proyecto lo voy hacer en placa perforada, y la voy a cablear es recomendable hacerlo asi? Y la otra duda que tengo... Las tierras van todas al negativo de la fuente? donde estan los condensadores. Mil gracias un saludo amigos.

Sinceramente no se si mis conocimientos van a ser suficientes para montar este amplificador al aire sin un esquema que imprimir, tengo muchas dudas de si podre montarlo asi el esquema esta enrebesado, en fin.... Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

Probá , aprendé . . .  tenés todo el tiempo del mundo  !


----------



## josee (Jul 15, 2020)

Por tiempo no sera, tienes toda la razon del mundo, cuando tenga todos los componentes me pondre en faena... A ver que sale de ahi, le tengo un poco de miedo (respeto). Gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Y ten en cuenta que la mayoría de los que andan por aquí, sus montajes los prueban primero en protoboard (placas de prueba) y si les funcionan con todos esos posibles falsos contactos y capacidades inducidas.. con una placa perforada en la que vas a soldar los componentes no creo haya problemas.


----------



## josee (Jul 15, 2020)

Vale Pinchavalvulas tratare de hacerlo lo mejor posible esto me supera y me acobarda un poco uff. Mucho cable me parece que le voy a poner jeje. Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Sep 17, 2020)

Hola, encontre este esquema por internet sirve para montar el svi o es el esquematico del interior del svi? Por mas que lo miro no lo entiendo. Gracias compañeros.


----------



## josee (Sep 20, 2020)

Analizando el esquema es de un equipo donde va montado que despiste, gracias.


----------



## henrypal (Oct 18, 2020)

Si quieres armarlo desde cero con ese circuito integrado, también vas ha tener que conseguir los componentes que te faltan (capacitores, resistencias,etc), entonces porque no completas los componentes que te faltan de la placa original que ya la tenes prácticamente armada y listo....?


----------



## josee (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola henrypal ya saque todos los componentes que necesitaba del mismo equipo gracias.


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2021)

Hola, en el esquema que pongo a continuación los terminales que quedan al aire con un palito en horizontal son tierras? Porque no me aclaro, y el - vcc es voltaje negativo? Me refiero que yo he puesto dos condensadores en paralelo se hace así? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2021)

Es una alimentación doble.
Positivo - Tierra - negativo.


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2021)

O sea que tengo los condensadores mal. Tengo que poner pata negativa y pata positiva de los condensadores


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2021)

¿Con qué lo alimentas?


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2021)

Con puente de diodos de 10A y dos condensadores de 15000uF en paralelo uno detrás del otro a 49Volts. Pero aún no lo he conectado, está todo a medias. Aún me falta mucho para terminarlo. Gracias Pinchavalvulas. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2021)

Eso es tensión única, debería ser + - y Tierra (masa), o sea fuente simétrica.


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2021)

Eso es lo que quería saber y tenía esa duda, muchas gracias por la aclaración, y los terminales en horizontal son todos tierra y van todos unidos? Se me está complicando mucho este enredo de diagrama, parece un rompe cabezas joer jeje. Y como no hay un plano para imprimir es todavía peor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2021)

Sí, todos tierra. Todos irían a la toma intermedia de la fuente (ojo, no del transformador) incluidos los altavoces.

La añado aquí para no desparramar más.


----------



## josee (Dic 3, 2021)

Muchas gracias Pinchavalvulas por aclararme las dudas, iba perdido que desacato hubiera hecho. Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 4, 2021)

josee dijo:


> Con puente de diodos de 10A y dos condensadores de 15000uF en paralelo uno detrás del otro a 49Volts


Me suena un poco chico el puente.

Cuál es el consumo maximo?


----------



## josee (Dic 4, 2021)

Hola, el consumo máximo no lo sé DJ T3 solo veo que el transformador es un monstruo.


----------



## josee (Dic 7, 2021)

Entonces pondré los condensadores pata positiva con pata negativa para sacar voltaje negativo y el central tierra.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 7, 2021)

Sí, fíjate.. 



Las tensiones las que tú uses.


----------



## josee (Dic 7, 2021)

Eso es Pinchavalvulas mil gracias, ahora está sacando 49,5 voltios. Así lo haré gracias nuevamente. Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Dic 15, 2021)

He puesto los condensadores como en el esquema y para sorpresa conecto todo al transformador y tiro a medir con el multímetro y en las dos patas del medio del puente rectificador me mide bien, unos 37v ac, pero mido en continua DC en la pata positiva y negativa del puente rectificador, y no mide nada, incluso he medido en los condensadores y no mide nada 0, es como sino le llegase voltaje a los condensadores, me parece que ese puente está estropeado porque hasta me a dado un chispazo el muy cabrito. He comprado otro de más amperios y probaré a ver. Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 15, 2021)

Seguro que lo estas comectando correctamente? Quizas tiene los pines mal marcado.
Midelo a ver qué pasa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 15, 2021)

Si has medido directamente en las patillas del puente, puede que hayas hecho corto y de ahí el chispazo y el fallo del mismo.
Podrías subir fotos del montaje y así vemos si hay algo que se te ha pasado.


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

Antes de cambiar los condensadores y ponerlos como en el esquema el puente funcionaba, y solo lo conecte 2 veces antes de todo esto hace ya tiempo. No hecho corto con las puntas del multímetro porque el chispazo fue después de medir algo raro. Como veréis en las fotos está cableado en placa perforada y antes cuando los condensadores estaban sacando tensión única, no simétrica funcionaba bien, sacaba 49,5v. Soy consciente de que no es la mejor manera de hacer las cosas pero es lo que tenía a mano y rapido. Gracias amigos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

josee dijo:


> el chispazo fue después de medir algo raro


Explica esto, porque me llama la atencion..

La union de los condensadores, van al tap central del transformador, quedando como masa/gnd/0V/etc


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

Este transformador no lleva tap central salen unas puntas.... cada dos puntas son 37 voltios menos las dos puntas del medio donde ves dos cables verdes, que salen 11,5 voltios, ese voltaje lo utilizaré para alimentar dos relés y ya hice un puente con sus condensadores, y lo del chispazo fue al rato de medir seguro que no toque con las puntas del multímetro y además dio otro chispazo al rato y ya lo desconecte, te dejo una foto del trafo para que lo veas, también he visto que del trafo sale un cable por debajo que va atornillado al chasis de metal, un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

josee dijo:


> y lo del chispazo fue al rato de medir seguro que no toque con las puntas del multímetro y además dio otro chispazo al rato y ya lo desconecte


Pero de donde salio el chispazo?




josee dijo:


> Este transformador no lleva tap central salen unas puntas.... cada dos puntas son 37 voltios menos las dos puntas del medio donde ves dos cables verdes, que salen 11,5 voltios, ese voltaje lo utilizaré para alimentar dos relés


Entonces, y viendo la foto, para qué colocas los condensadores en serie?

O lo que quieres es utilizar los 37V? Si es asi, tienes mal conectado la salida del transformador...

PD: El tap, lo podes crear uniendo 2 bobinas en serie de los 37V


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

El chispazo salió de las dos puntas del medio (ac) del puente, este amplificador que estoy montando no necesita tap central del transformador, necesita voltaje negativo, positivo y tierra de los condensadores. Creo que me explicado bien, porque no controlo mucho del tema, gracias DJ T3.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

josee dijo:


> necesita voltaje negativo, positivo y tierra de los condensadores


Eso es fuente partida/simetrica, osea, lleva tap central, y mas si es para un amplificador...

Mira el dibujo que subio el pincha en *éste post*, y veras que el tap central se usa para la tierra  es decir la union de los condensadores, y todo lo que vaya  masa (tierra, gnd, ground, 0V, etc)



josee dijo:


> El chispazo salió de las dos puntas del medio (ac) del puente


Puede que te haya quedado resto de estaño o de alambre, con lo que no se descarta que el puente haya tenido unido los pines de entrada con los de salida...



josee dijo:


> Creo que me explicado bien, porque no controlo mucho del tema, gracias DJ T3.


Siempre que haya voluntad, no hay problemas. Y de nada


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

Voluntad hay, y agradecimiento mucho DJ T3 jeje gracias, así tal cual está en el esquema del amigo Pinchavalvulas lo tengo hecho y debería medir voltaje pero no es así, he mirado todo con lupa y no se comunica ningún pin ni estaño y que antes funcionaba, para mí es la mala calidad de los componentes, porque hace un tiempo solo lo conecte al trafo 3 veces y media 49,5v en tensión única y ahora nada de nada, lo que te diga yo.... Malos componentes que no duran nada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Fijate que lo tienes conectado a los pines centrales (segun pusiste mas arriba, son de 11V), y te falta la union de los condensadores hacia el transformador.

Por otro lado, deberias medir el puente, puede que se haya abierto...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 16, 2021)

A ver, te entendimos mal y nos entendiste mal.
Para alimentar ese circuito con el SVI necesitas una fuente simétrica o doble, en la que tienes un positivo, una tierra y un negativo y... el pósito es con respecto a la tierra y el negativo es con respecto a la tierra.
Sí o sí necesitas un tap o toma intermedia en el transformador.

Explica mejor como está confeccionado el secundario del transformador para ver qué se puede hacer.
Sí las chispas fueron en la entrada del puente, podría ser un corto o un falso contacto.

Si no he entendido mal el transformador no da salida, puede haberse fundido el fusible si ha habido un corto.


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

Esos dos cables de 11,5voltios van a otro puente con dos condensadores para alimentar dos relés, volviendo al tema, los condensadores ya los conecte con el puente al traformador y pasó lo que comenté arriba, acabo de medir el puente con el multímetro y me da bien resultado, osea el puente funciona.  no entiendo nada.
Acabo de leeros ahora cuando escribía, el transformador funciona, mide los voltajes en todos los pines, mirar en el esquema cómo funciona el transformador hice una captura.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Creo que ya sé el problema, y te lo comente anteriormente.

Del transformador, tienes varios secundarios independientes (osea sin conexion entre si), y tu conectas un extremo de un secundario, y el otro extremo del otro secundario y nada mas, osea que así jamas vas conseguir tension si no conectas ambos secundarios en serie (tap central).


Mejor marca en la foto los voltajes que obtienes, y cómo colocas las puntas del multimetro


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

yo pongo una punta en un pin del trafo y la otra punta en otro pin del trafo, y de ahí saco 37 voltios, y si... Son secundarios independientes. Cómo se hace para poner secundarios en serie? Si os he entiendo bien tengo que tener tap central del trafo? O con el tap central de los condensadores ya me sirve?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 16, 2021)

El tap central de los condensadores no es nada (en realidad se diría es nada). No sirve.
Sí estás usando los cables verdes como están ahí, en la foto, según el esquema deberías tener 12V.

Ayudándote del multímetro en escala más baja de Ohmios, comprueba qué pines se "unen" para formar una bobina.


----------



## josee (Dic 16, 2021)

Hecho una prueba, he cambiado el puente por otro más pequeño, este no me sirve porque es de poco amperaje pero para medir sobra, y ahora me da voltaje ya funciona el que estaba mal era el otro puente, mañana con calma mediré lo que me comentas y os diré el resultado, gracias nuevamente, un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Asi como vas midiendo, haz con todo el resto del transformador y sube los resultados.
Por lo que se ve, parecen ser 2 bobinados en serie (bah, unidos externamente) por cada lado del trabsformador, y el central lleva 2 bobinados de cada lado del transformador unidos en paralelo.



Seguramente podras unir los pines que estan mas al centro (no los de 11V, sino los que le sigue de cada lado), y obtener tu tap central desde ahi, pero habria que ver si la polaridad es la correcta (si unes y mides los extremoss y no tienes voltaje, entonces tienes que invertir la union de los bobinados)

Asi;


O así;


O incluso usar los bobinados de forma independiente, como lo que subiste *aquí*.

Recien presto atencion en eso, asi que lo ideal seria guiarte con lo que subiste...


----------



## josee (Dic 17, 2021)

Entonces lo conecto como me dices? No se quemará el trafo? Gracias. Acabo de medir y en todos los pines me marca resistencia, parece que está como lo a dibujado DJ T3 así:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2021)

Según esquema usan los bobinados de los lados para la etapa de potencia, el SVIxxx, conectándolos en paralelo y el bobinado del centro, los 11,25V,para la parte lógica o de control. 

Ahora no estoy en el ordenador para poder hacer un esquema. Supongo que conectarlos en paralelo será para tener más corriente ahorrando algo en volumen y espacio.


----------



## josee (Dic 17, 2021)

Tranquilo home, cuando puedas, un saludo, gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2021)

Aquí dejo el "esquema" de las conexiones del transformador. 


La línea gris/naranja sería la toma intermedia (tap) y la azúl y la ¿granate? serían los extremos de la bobina. 
Con esto tendrías 37+37V AC. 

Revisando el manual ahí tienes la parte de la alimentación, rectificado y filtrado.


Saludos.


----------



## josee (Dic 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias Pinchavalvulas, ahora ya lo tengo claro, voy a hacer la prueba y medir, entonces la línea azul y granate 37+37 van al puente? gracias amigo. Un saludo.

Correcto en el manual veo la rectificación y filtrado, aunque ahora ya no uso los condensadores originales del equipo, los cambié por otros nuevos porque aquellos llevaban muchos años sin uso y desconfíe de ellos y los tire. Lo único que guarde fueron los diodos rectificadores que usaré un día en otro proyecto. Estuve apunto de dejar este proyecto por desconocimiento y por no molestar más aquí en foro, pero ahora sí.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2021)

josee dijo:


> Estuve apunto de dejar este proyecto por desconocimiento y por no molestar más aquí en foro, pero ahora sí.


No molestas, siempre que se vea un progreso en el entendimiento y se acate lo que se les dice...

Por otro lado, puedes usar los mismos diodos si quieres, ya que fueron escogidos para el máximo amperaje que aoporta el transformador. En otras palabras, si quieres sacar mas amperios, no va tanto en el puente de diodos, sino en el transformador (obvio que el puente de diodos y el filtrado es importante, pero puedes tener un puente de 1000 amperios, pero no vas a sacar mas de lo que el transformador da)


----------



## josee (Dic 18, 2021)

Como ya pedí un puente nuevo de 35 amperios cuando me llegue se lo pondré, tenía conocimiento de que el máximo de amperios lo da el transformador si. Los que quite me los guardaré para otras cosas. Ahora le puse un filtrado de 20.000 Uf creo será suficiente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2021)

josee dijo:


> Ahora le puse un filtrado de 20.000 Uf creo será suficiente.


Para calcularlo, pasate por aquí; calculo de capacitores


----------



## josee (Dic 19, 2021)

Me acabo de leer todo gracias.. ya está claro jeje.


----------



## josee (Dic 20, 2021)

Acabo de cablear el transformador tal cual el esquema, he medido y me da los 37+37 y tap, lo he conectado al puente y he medido y me da 44,5v -44,5 ya lo tengo todo claro, ahora tengo que acabar el ampli, gracias amigos por todo, un saludo.


----------

